# silent or open dogs?



## hoghunter08 (Feb 8, 2010)

this should be an interesting topic. lets debate on the age old question that eats at most of us. should we run silent or open dogs or does it really matter at all? i would like to everyones opinion on this. as long as u r catching hogs ther is no wrong way but i would like to hear what everyone thinks. what is your preferences or dislikes about either one?


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 8, 2010)

Well there is no right or wrong answer here if your catching hogs. I have hunted both as u no but once u finally get u some curs that hunt like hounds there is no turning back gotta go with curs that are silent on track. Then again there is nothing better than listen to a pack of hounds burnin one up for about and hour. i am gonna have to say either or in my opinion but i like cur better


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 8, 2010)

i like what ever is buring his butt up...silent or bark..just get it done...lol..


----------



## bertdawg (Feb 8, 2010)

Silent and gritty. No need to chase one for an hour, and hard to poach with barking dogs


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Feb 8, 2010)

i am with sammy lol just burn him up


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 8, 2010)

When I first started hunting hogs with dogs it was with a 30 yr veteran who had a redtick named Stroker.  Soon as he hit the scent he started letting everybody know.  What was great was he was fast and all the other dogs knew to follow him.  It was nothing to have 2-3 hogs caught when we got there.  Lots of Action!!  Now I think more hogs have evolved to run their a.. off and not stop to let the dogs catch them so gotta go with silent unless they have enough speed and grit to stop a running hog.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 8, 2010)

All depends on what you like to do!! Do you like running hogs or do you like catching them??


----------



## baydog (Feb 9, 2010)

I have both and enjoy hunting with the curs but i love to hear the hounds. Most of the time we dont have to wait an hour before the hounds bay or catch. It takes fast gritty hounds to stop hogs. Alot of the times the hounds catch any hog 125 and under without a catch dog. Hounds in the day curs at night.


----------



## alpha1 (Feb 9, 2010)

*hog dogs*

Dogs that find hogs when there are no hogs around to be found.  They can be silent or open,long or short range, gritty or not,  papered or mixed up, big or small, any color, dance or smoke a cigarette, but they need to find a hog when in the woods.  If the hogs a bad runner and he finds a way to get away, I'm ok with that.  I'm not ok with going to the woods and my dog not being able to find a hog.


----------



## boarshoat (Feb 9, 2010)

It really depends on where your hunting. If the hogs have been dogged a lot, you better have a gritty silent dog. If they aint been run a lot then either is fine. Personally I like my cur dogs...


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 9, 2010)

Silent and catchy


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 9, 2010)

*Curdogsforhogs*



REDMOND1858 said:


> All depends on what you like to do!! Do you like running hogs or do you like catching them??



What's wrong with doing both? Not saying you have to run them to kingdom come but takes just as good a dog to pick up a cold track and stick with it till they jump the hog , then slam his brakes on.  We have both and seems to be working for us. 

We run both but our( When I say our I am refering to JohnF and my pack) have open strike dogs. When the dogs open the rest of the pack falls in line and help stop the hog. My strike dog is a cat with a very cold nose but opens on a hot track, not gritty enough to stop a big hog by herself so I run gritty BMC, Bird/Bull and cats i breed that are very silent and gritty as help. So far it is working for us. 

I like to hear the dogs but with the Garmin I dont need it as much to keep up with wher they are and when they bay it up. 

Sometimes in the mountains you can loose a silent dog and take you a while with a beep beep tracker to locate the dog bayed up in a holler a couple ridges over. And even with silent gritty dog you dont always stop them in there tracks or where you find the sign. Cant drive your ATV or truck in on the WMAs and drop dogs on the ground. We cover alot of ground walking the dogs in and work our tails off to get to the bay and get them back out.

We all have our preferences to what we like to hunt but it all boils down to what is working for you. Be it cur or hound hunt what you like and that fits the style of hunting you do.


----------



## bombers32 (Feb 9, 2010)

Everybody says you can't catch hogs with barking dogs......Then tell me why you here hunters talking about running hogs 2.3.4.5.6 hours with silent dogs......I here it all the time. Maybe all the silent dogs are not all running hogs like they think...hahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## MULE (Feb 9, 2010)

I hunt both and think both are equally important in my box. If you hunted where there were a lot of hogs like S.Georgia and Florida then, yea I prob wouldn't hunt open mouth dog. I hunt in the mountains and have to have a dog that will go yonder. Sure hogs will run if they've been dogged several times before. I see quite a few Barrs posted on here so yea those hogs will run and yea I would want a silent gritty dog to catch them. 

It sure is nice when you haven't seen a hog in a few days to be able to drop a hound on the ground in no sign. Four-five miles later he bayed where you can send cur dogs to him.


----------



## gin house (Feb 9, 2010)

ive seen more hogs behind a semi silent curr, not at all catchy, he'll back up if hog rushes him.  i like my dogs like that.  to me, silent dogs are fine but 90% of strait silent dogs are gritty, i think a catchy dog will cause hogs to "put their nikes on" by trying to catch, my experience is that a good pack of bay dogs will stop a plenty of hogs.  He aint worried about a dog barking at him as bad as he is one tryin to grab him.  thats my opinion, ive seen more hogs be hind one semi-silent dog than packs of silent ones. i dont like rough dogs, i want to keep mine, they generally dont get old enough to be good, if they do, theyre lucky, and i dont have enough time and money to sew them up and tend to wounds constantly, i work out of town.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Feb 10, 2010)

i agree the conditions pay a big part in this questions. I agree if hogs havent been fooled with much or never run by dogs then most of the time they are going to bay up silent or loud mouth dog. now i hvae been in the thick woods up here around tally (NFLA) and open dogs are useful we will run a hog until he crosses which the garmin helps us on and then dump silent grit on the hot track and catch up the barkers it works for use. I am a student at FSU and live in s fla where i done most of my hunting open dogs arent where it is at down there usually u are hunting small tracts of land and the barkers run em off them pieces so we like to use silent grit. but when i started attending fsu i got in with some boys that use barkers and i like how we do as explained earlier. i personally dont hvae any barking dogs mine a silent bay till i get there and then talk em into catchin. Never used a 100% bulldog all have been mixed up.


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 10, 2010)

gin house said:


> ive seen more hogs behind a semi silent curr, not at all catchy, he'll back up if hog rushes him.  i like my dogs like that.  to me, silent dogs are fine but 90% of strait silent dogs are gritty, i think a catchy dog will cause hogs to "put their nikes on" by trying to catch, my experience is that a good pack of bay dogs will stop a plenty of hogs.  He aint worried about a dog barking at him as bad as he is one tryin to grab him.  thats my opinion, ive seen more hogs be hind one semi-silent dog than packs of silent ones. i dont like rough dogs, i want to keep mine, they generally dont get old enough to be good, if they do, theyre lucky, and i dont have enough time and money to sew them up and tend to wounds constantly, i work out of town.



And I thought I was the only one who thinks like this?  This is so true....from what I have seen and from others, if the dog ain't trying to catch...the hog just sits there looking at these annoying yappers....only to nip the hocks if the hog tries to trot off, causing the hog to squat or turn to face off the dogs....but as far as the hog are concerned, they are just annoying, no real danger....YET.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 10, 2010)

bombers32 said:


> Everybody says you can't catch hogs with barking dogs......Then tell me why you here hunters talking about running hogs 2.3.4.5.6 hours with silent dogs......I here it all the time. Maybe all the silent dogs are not all running hogs like they think...hahahahaha!!!!!!!



Maybe there dogs just arent that good?


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> And I thought I was the only one who thinks like this?  This is so true....from what I have seen and from others, if the dog ain't trying to catch...the hog just sits there looking at these annoying yappers....only to nip the hocks if the hog tries to trot off, causing the hog to squat or turn to face off the dogs....but as far as the hog are concerned, they are just annoying, no real danger....YET.



That may be true on SOME big hogs but most are gonna have their running shoes on. Now you take what I call a runner,which is any thing from a pig to I'd say 150lb,is gonna run anytime they see or hear a dog.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> What's wrong with doing both? Not saying you have to run them to kingdom come but takes just as good a dog to pick up a cold track and stick with it till they jump the hog , then slam his brakes on.  We have both and seems to be working for us.
> 
> We run both but our( When I say our I am refering to JohnF and my pack) have open strike dogs. When the dogs open the rest of the pack falls in line and help stop the hog. My strike dog is a cat with a very cold nose but opens on a hot track, not gritty enough to stop a big hog by herself so I run gritty BMC, Bird/Bull and cats i breed that are very silent and gritty as help. So far it is working for us.
> 
> ...



Well im sure where you hunt it is a whole lot easier to get away with a dog that opens up. Around here, the hogs know the game. If they hear a lead snap they are gone, if they smell a dog, gone, if they hear a house dog barking down the road they get jumpy. You bring a hound around here and put him on the ground you are in for a long long race.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 10, 2010)

gin house said:


> i think a catchy dog will cause hogs to "put their nikes on" by trying to catch, .



A good catchy dog wont give the hog a chance to put their nikes on


----------



## hoghunter08 (Feb 10, 2010)

i have both and i like them equally as well. there r places where either one can catch hogs. my opinion on it is if ur going to have a couple hour race bout as well be able to listen to. silent cur dogs where there r ALOT of hogs are very good and can catch alot of hogs but if the hogs arent thick u have to have a cold nosed go yonder type of dog. most of the time these characteristics fit an open mouth dog. curs or hounds silent or open it really doesnt matter as long as they have a cold nose and have that go yonder type of hunt to them alot of speed and enough grit to stay at one u can catch hogs anywhere at anytime


----------



## alpha1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the biggest thing is that you are happy with what you've got whether its a dog or a wife or a truck or a tracking system.  I don't like anybody telling me what I should have or hunt


----------



## gin house (Feb 10, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> A good catchy dog wont give the hog a chance to put their nikes on



 maybe so where youre from but here where they run the mountains theyre big, rough and smart.  You ever seen a dog cut in half?  not one peice, two.  he was catchy but he didnt slow the show none.  boys hunt the rough, silent dogs around here too, i dont like sewing up dogs and my dogs mean more to me than catchin a hog, thats just me, i enjoy hunting and watching my dogs work, if we get one, thats a bonus. besides, i have bay dogs and have had to staple up a couple here lately, i couldnt handle a bunch of rough dogs.   redmond, if that works for you keep it up, were all different,  im just different.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 10, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Well im sure where you hunt it is a whole lot easier to get away with a dog that opens up. Around here, the hogs know the game. If they hear a lead snap they are gone, if they smell a dog, gone, if they hear a house dog barking down the road they get jumpy. You bring a hound around here and put him on the ground you are in for a long long race.


Anytime you want to put that theory to test just give me a call and we will bring them down and show you.


----------



## gin house (Feb 10, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> And I thought I was the only one who thinks like this?  This is so true....from what I have seen and from others, if the dog ain't trying to catch...the hog just sits there looking at these annoying yappers....only to nip the hocks if the hog tries to trot off, causing the hog to squat or turn to face off the dogs....but as far as the hog are concerned, they are just annoying, no real danger....YET.



im not gonna say for sure for the sake of argument but i think a few good bay dogs will show you more hogs than a few rough dogs, ive noticed we bayed alot of hogs but also had a good many break and couldnt stop em again due to one dog wanting to nip at them and get rougher, we quit hunting him and havent had any to break until i brought another dog that wanted to get rough.  besides, people talk about how paronoid hogs are around their place and if they hear a leash snap theyre gone..... way i look at it, he heard you driving up a long ways off, i think a hog has as good a nose as a deer if not better, hes probably winded you coming if the winds right, he can hear people talking and doors shutting, not trying to ramble but i think hogs know youre around long before the dogs get started.  ive noticed that if you bay them, small ones are paranoid and stand still until something tries to catch, then theyre gone if you dont catchem, big ones, most will stand there and face off at the dogs, theyre not scared of the dogs until something gets started, ive never been but theres a lot of bear hunters up here, they talk about dogs baying the bear and all the while the bear just walks along, not scared of the dogs at all.  just do it the way you like to wolf pack, you may not be a professional hoghunting god like a few on here but you still have the right and the want to for hunting, just do it your way.  let them do it their way.   when peoples ego gets too big it makes common sense a little cloudy, i hunt the way i like to.


----------



## gin house (Feb 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Anytime you want to put that theory to test just give me a call and we will bring them down and show you.



 better yet, curdogsforhogs, invite redmond to come hunt these hills we hunt around here.   see who finds the most.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree Ginhouse, what ever catches you hogs where you hunt.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Anytime you want to put that theory to test just give me a call and we will bring them down and show you.



The guy asked what was better to run and i told him what works where i hunt. never said the hounds wouldnt work in the mountains. but i know for a fact around here that you put open mouthed dogs on the ground vs. silent catchy dogs, it wont even be close. The hogs here are too educated, have been ran too much, and are too smart to stick around and wait on a barking dog to come catch them. You might slip up and catch a few around here now and then, but nowhere near as many as you will with the catchy curs. Iv hunted with both kinds and seen the theory tested, adn the results were just like i said.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 10, 2010)

I here ya..I am not trying to start anything just giving him a hard time..


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> I agree Ginhouse, what ever catches you hogs where you hunt.



x2


----------



## gin house (Feb 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> I here ya..I am not trying to start anything just giving him a hard time..



 i know,  im tryin to stir it a little. lol   na,  redmond, whatever does the best for you man keep doin it, i prefer the semi-silent cur with a nose thats not rough, that dont work for some but theirs dont work for me, thats the beuty of it, were all different.


----------



## koyote76 (Feb 10, 2010)

i will say this about open dogs. if the dog is open but can work a track very very fast usually your race isnt that much longer

but if you throw out a dog thats just straight mouthy and takes forever to work a track. your gonna have a hard time finding a pig.

but ive seen some dogs that work a track so fast and open that it didnt matter they were open they out ran the hog and resulted in a short chase.


----------



## gin house (Feb 10, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> i will say this about open dogs. if the dog is open but can work a track very very fast usually your race isnt that much longer
> 
> but if you throw out a dog thats just straight mouthy and takes forever to work a track. your gonna have a hard time finding a pig.
> 
> but ive seen some dogs that work a track so fast and open that it didnt matter they were open they out ran the hog and resulted in a short chase.



dead on, couldnt have said it any better,   little open on the start and sometimes a little open when its hot but pretty quiet in between.  thats the best dog ive ever hunted with. dead on koyote.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Feb 10, 2010)

gin house, is that a kemmer in your avatar? i agree with everyone by saying as long as u are catching hogs,with whatever dogs u may be doing it with, you are doing it right. afterall there is really no right or wrong way to do it. everyone has there different styles and different methods that have worked for them before. lastly i would like to give a hats off to everyone out there hunting and promting this great sport!


----------



## gin house (Feb 10, 2010)

hoghunter08 said:


> gin house, is that a kemmer in your avatar? i agree with everyone by saying as long as u are catching hogs,with whatever dogs u may be doing it with, you are doing it right. afterall there is really no right or wrong way to do it. everyone has there different styles and different methods that have worked for them before. lastly i would like to give a hats off to everyone out there hunting and promting this great sport!



 u know it.....all mine are other than one and shes rough, shes turned into a house dog.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Feb 10, 2010)

well he is most certainly a fine looking dog and a great example of the breed. hope they r all doing well for u! im kind of partial to mine lol


----------



## Hog (Feb 11, 2010)

Gin,Me & you knows what works dont we! Ive heard the ramblings so many times about open mouth versus silent.I dont like one that opens every breath dont get me wrong! I have gotten rid of some that barked to much.But every know & then is ok by me.My old kemmer dog Rowdy will open every know & then but wont bark as he gets closer to the hogs.Ive noticed mostly when he barks it is on a cold trail that he is having trouble trailing off.But when he figures out where the hogs have went & he is able to trail them off you dont here much of anything untill he's bayed.Through the yrs I have relized one thing is that he would keep them bayed untill mine or somebody else's rough dogs got their & then the hog or hog's would break most of the time.A hog is out to run more when he has a dog biting on him -v- one that is barking.As long as you have a few dogs standing back baying on a big hog.The hog doesnt get intimated that much & will usually stand their & challenge the bay dogs.When I finally saw what was going on & got rid of my rough dogs.I started seeing alot more hogs & getting to alot more bays with out the hogs breaking.The guys I here talking & bad mouthing a dog for opening up every now then dont bad mouth my old kemmer dog.After hunting with him & leaving their totally silent & gritty dog's behind a couple of times.I have hunted him in the flat lands & in the mountains with much of the same sucess.Alot of the guys I know of that are hunting silent dogs are always looking & buying more dogs.I like a silent dog maybe down in the flat country but up here in the mountains you got to have a dog that can start a track.Mine are mostly simi-silent kemmer's & have good nose's.Some I have are totally silent but dont have as good of a nose as my simi silent dogs.The way I see it is if a dog has a nose at all he is going to bark a little.If you breed for all grit & no bark then your breeding away from alot of their good sence & good trailing abilities.Im saying this in all breeds even kemmer's.Some of the kemmer guys I know breed for an all grit dog but I have saw that this takes away alot of that nose in most cases.In some I have saw very gritty kemmer's with a good nose like I had but would try to catch every time & cause the hog to run.I guess everybody's got their on oppinon about dog's & what works best for them.I was just reading on here for a change & thought Id add my two cents for what its worth.Not to offend or start any arguement's with anyone.I just like an open dog talk discussion with out a bunch of dog & manly hood fiteing issues.I dont have to prove my self to anybody nor my dogs.What I have works for me & I have alot of good luck hunting this style.I wish success to all in how they choose to hunt & their choose of dog.


----------



## johnf (Feb 11, 2010)

i saw this somewhere.they said if an open track dog runs a hog for an hour a silent dog would of done had em stopped.if a silent dog runs a hog for an hour he realy has alot of bottom and heart.


----------



## hog head (Feb 11, 2010)

hard to bark with your mouth full


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 11, 2010)

hog head said:


> hard to bark with your mouth full



Sure is


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 11, 2010)

SEEMS LIKE THIS IS TURNING INTO A GRITTY VS BAY DOG DEBATE WHICH IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT SUBJECT THAN OPEN VS SILENT AINT IT IF YOU TAKE TWO DOGS OF EQUAL NOSE AND EQUAL GRIT OR LACK THEREOF THEN I BELIEVE THE SILENT DOG ALWAYS WINS BC HE IS ON THE HOG WITH MUCH LESS WARNING WHICH IS ALWAYS GOOD ON A EDUCATED HOG.I HAVE NEVER SAID I WISH THAT DOG WOULD OPEN MORE WHILE SO MUCH AS A WHINE IN THE BOX MEANS ITS A CULL TO ME. I HAVE NEVER HUNTED THE MOUNTAINS BUT HAVE SPENT ALOT OF TIME HUNTING THE BIG WOODS OF THE COAST AND WOODS HOGS STOOD FOR A BAY MUCH BETTER THAN ANY AROUND HERE.EVERY BIG HOG WE CATCH DOWN HERE HAS BEEN RAN BEFORE MAYBE IN THE LAST WEEK OR MONTH.JUST MY OPINION


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 12, 2010)

Open gives them a chance to sinch up the shoe strings or fire the afterburner around here


----------



## JackJack77 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you night vision hunt it would be hard to sneak up on a hog in the field with an open mouth. We generally(depending on wind factors and such) turn loose while Night Vision'n around 30-40 yards from the hog(s), and if the dogs were to open up as soon as we unsnapped them the hog will take off like a missile. I agree with what redmond said, an educated hog will run at the slightest unusual sound or scent.


----------



## gin house (Feb 28, 2010)

how many rough 10 year old lead dogs do you know of, i dont know of a rough 5 year old dog, theres a reason you dont hear of many but i do know where theres an 11 year old semi-open dog that i depend on more than any to show me a hog, theres a reason hes that old and still finds em about every outing.  we bay hogs that have been ran and ran by hounds, rough dogs that catch is what ive seen to make hogs break, baydogs, not so much.  this is just what i like, not knockin rough dogs but i dont wantem.  to each his own, i been behind a gang of silent dogs many times and come up with nothin, ive been behind a semi-open cur many times and have seen many hogs.  just what i like.  if he can do it here, he can do it anywhere.


----------



## gin house (Feb 28, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> If you night vision hunt it would be hard to sneak up on a hog in the field with an open mouth. We generally(depending on wind factors and such) turn loose while Night Vision'n around 30-40 yards from the hog(s), and if the dogs were to open up as soon as we unsnapped them the hog will take off like a missile. I agree with what redmond said, an educated hog will run at the slightest unusual sound or scent.



 hey jack, im  tryin to figure this out,  you find the hogs and show them to the dogs?


----------



## alpha1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*find dogs*

You can catch hogs with any type of dog.  I've seen hogs caught with every type of dog.  I've also seen dogs taken to a different set of woods and get smoked.  Use what works for you where you hunt and use dogs that find hogs easily.  Hunt the way you want to hunt and set a good example for future hunters.  
Create something that is yours, don't follow, lead.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> rough dogs that catch is what ive seen to make hogs break, QUOTE]
> 
> That would be a cull dog. A rough dog that catches is supposed to do exactly that, catch and hold the hog till I get there. If they let the hogs get away once they try to catch, they dont need to be in my box


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> hey jack, im  tryin to figure this out,  you find the hogs and show them to the dogs?



Yea when we are Night Vision hunting like 3 nights ago, moon was pretty close to being full, and a black boar was feeding in an open field by himself so we got the dogs out and started to him in 007 mode lol and when we got 60 or so yards from him, we could all see him with our naked eyes and about ten yards closer all 3 dogs were beamed in like heat seekers, they all seen him to. So we got about another ten yards closer and turned the dogs loose and they went straight to him. When the moon is bright like that its easy to see a black hog in an open field ya know, only bad thing is the hog can see you too if your not careful.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont matter as long as they have the heart to stick with it where ever the pig goes.


----------



## gin house (Mar 1, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > rough dogs that catch is what ive seen to make hogs break, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MULE (Mar 2, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> IF YOU TAKE TWO DOGS OF EQUAL NOSE AND EQUAL GRIT OR LACK THEREOF THEN I BELIEVE THE SILENT DOG ALWAYS WINS BC HE IS ON THE HOG WITH MUCH LESS WARNING WHICH IS ALWAYS GOOD ON A EDUCATED HOG.


I agree with this statement 100% if everything else is equal.

.......but usually the dogs are not equal. 99% of the open mouth dogs(hounds) have a better nose than your closed mouth dogs(curs). Hounds usually work the ground where curs usually work the wind. We don't pull up in a field and turn loose on hogs, we have to drop dogs on the ground with no sign and come up with hogs.


----------



## alpha1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*hog dogs*

There are great dogs in all breeds and crosses.  I've seen lots of hounds and only one or two that found hogs every time out and got them stopped most of them run around stupid.  I've seen lots of curs and only a few that I would feed, most have no nose and can't hunt and most only find hogs if they're right on top of them.  I've seen lots of pits, and only seen a few that I would feed most fight other dogs, and can't catch worth crap.  I've seen tons of birds and bird/bulls that were crap and a few that were awesome.  You can't group a whole breed of dogs together and say they can't do the job.  And no, you can't make any dog into a hog dog, they either do it or they don't


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 2, 2010)

MULE said:


> I agree with this statement 100% if everything else is equal.
> 
> .......but usually the dogs are not equal. 99% of the open mouth dogs(hounds) have a better nose than your closed mouth dogs(curs). Hounds usually work the ground where curs usually work the wind. We don't pull up in a field and turn loose on hogs, we have to drop dogs on the ground with no sign and come up with hogs.



This is because of our terrains being so much different ya know, we hunt flat land/open fields down here and thats normally where the hogs feed at down here(during the late nights of course). If yal had a flat 300+acre peanut field (and yal may have some im not 100% positive on that just assuming) up in the mountains guess where most of your hogs in that area would be feeding at night? That open flat peanut field.

And we do daytime hunts as well where go to a place where there is some sign and turn loose, and the dogs have to work the wind and ground to find the hogs. Of course yal's hound would do a better job at working older sign and scent, but hey...either way as long as hogs are caught im all for it. 

Heck if I lived and hunted in the Mtns i would def. want a hound with A+ nose ya know, whether he be open or not as long as he could wind/track down a hog he'd definately be a hunted dog for sure

Down here its just so different, in Mid/South GA you dont have to look/hunt hard to find hogs like I imagine it would be up in the Mtns.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 3, 2010)

ive always had a dog that might bark one time before it caught........ to kinda let me know where to go...but that 1 time gives that 50 yard head start now since GARMIN i want it DEAD!!!!!! silent and  no reverse. not even a wimper or it will be a cull no questions asked. if you don't think someone else is hunting your hogs UR kidding yourself.


----------



## gin house (Mar 4, 2010)

MULE said:


> I agree with this statement 100% if everything else is equal.
> 
> .......but usually the dogs are not equal. 99% of the open mouth dogs(hounds) have a better nose than your closed mouth dogs(curs). Hounds usually work the ground where curs usually work the wind. We don't pull up in a field and turn loose on hogs, we have to drop dogs on the ground with no sign and come up with hogs.



x2 exactly the same here, the only sign we do see is every blue moon in the woods where we walk up on it. good nosed dogs are usually a little mouthy, they work a track, seems like a silent dog is sight hunting or only working on a hot track, i guess they both have their advantages in different terrain, either way, a good one of either is hard to find.


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 4, 2010)

gin house said:


> x2 exactly the same here, the only sign we do see is every blue moon in the woods where we walk up on it. good nosed dogs are usually a little mouthy, they work a track, seems like a silent dog is sight hunting or only working on a hot track, *i guess they both have their advantages in different terrain, either way, a good one of either is hard to find*.



x2!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 4, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> ive always had a dog that might bark one time before it caught........ to kinda let me know where to go...but that 1 time gives that 50 yard head start now since GARMIN i want it DEAD!!!!!! silent and  no reverse. not even a wimper or it will be a cull no questions asked. if you don't think someone else is hunting your hogs UR kidding yourself.



I need to get me one of these garmins everyone is talkin about. Sure sounds like a nice thing to have with RCD's


----------



## gin house (Mar 4, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I need to get me one of these garmins everyone is talkin about. Sure sounds like a nice thing to have with RCD's



 redmond, get one, its the best money youve ever spent on hunting. you'll forget the old style tracker. theyre nice, not a bit of guessing.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 5, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I need to get me one of these garmins everyone is talkin about. Sure sounds like a nice thing to have with RCD's



I finally got one a couple of weeks ago. It's nice when you have catchy dogs with little to no bark.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 5, 2010)

Got me one and its the best thing since sliced bread


----------

